# Prelude for Orchestra



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Prelude to a musical I am writing with some of my friends. Any advice would be appreciated!

https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/4908591


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds campy and fun.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

I would definitely changed the whole-notes passages to half-notes passages


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Maybe I'll be off base, but if I were an average musical theater attendee and I heard that overture, *stylistically* I'd be worried that I was about to witness for the rest of the show something that was not going to meet my expectation.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

Score looks off.. Have you dedicated some time to studying instrumentation? String bowings, wind articulations, dynamics etc. are missing. I'll get back to my comment later, I g2g, but from a first look it seems like a lot of speculative work.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Vasks said:


> Maybe I'll be off base, but if I were an average musical theater attendee and I heard that overture, *stylistically* I'd be worried that I was about to witness for the rest of the show something that was not going to meet my expectation.


I'm confused... what do you mean?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Zeus said:


> Score looks off.. Have you dedicated some time to studying instrumentation? String bowings, wind articulations, dynamics etc. are missing. I'll get back to my comment later, I g2g, but from a first look it seems like a lot of speculative work.


I have not spent time studying instrumentation. I am taking AP Music Theory next year so that might help. I was planning to add in that stuff later.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I'm confused... what do you mean?


Musical theater... you said this is a prelude for a musical you're writing. Style-wise the prelude is wholly Classical. People who go to musicals don't want nor expect a Classical style work. Musical theater has it's own unique style.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Vasks said:


> Musical theater... you said this is a prelude for a musical you're writing. Style-wise the prelude is wholly Classical. People who go to musicals don't want nor expect a Classical style work. Musical theater has it's own unique style.


Oh yeah... that's true but I mean I would call West Side Story more classical than anything. And Into the Woods as well. But I can see where you're coming from.


----------

